# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  HCU-Client V196 Mate 10, Mate 10 pro support + DC Phoenix update

## mohamed73

*World FIRST added new HUAWEI platform MATE 10 and Mate 10 Pro support.*  *Huawei MATE 10 FRP, Huawei ID unlock* (Other features comming soon)
ALP-AL00
ALP-L09
ALP-L29
ALP-TL00  *Huawei MATE 10 Pro FRP, Huawei ID unlock* (Other features comming soon)
BLA-A09
BLA-AL00
BLA-L09
BLA-L29
BLA-TL00  *Huawei Y6 Pro 2017* (FRP, Huawei ID Unlock, Read bootloader code, repair IMEI, SN, MAC, Vendor Country and etc)
SLA-TL00
SLA-L22
SLA-L02 *Huawei P9 lite mini* (FRP, Huawei ID Unlock, Read bootloader code, repair IMEI, SN, MAC, Vendor Country and etc)
SLA-L22
SLA-L02 *Huawei Enjoy 7* (FRP, Huawei ID Unlock, Read bootloader code, repair IMEI, SN, MAC, Vendor Country and etc)
SLA-TL10  *Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 8.0* (FRP, Huawei ID Unlock, Read bootloader code, repair IMEI, SN, MAC, Vendor Country and etc)
CPN-AL00
CPN-L09
CPN-W09
Huawei Maimang 6 (FRP, Huawei ID, Network Unlock, Read bootloader code, repair IMEI, SN, MAC, Vendor Country and etc)
RNE-AL00 *Huawei Nova 2i* (FRP, Huawei ID, Network Unlock, Read bootloader code, repair IMEI, SN, MAC, Vendor Country and etc)
RNE-L22 *Huawei MATE 10 Lite* (FRP, Huawei ID, Network Unlock, Read bootloader code, repair IMEI, SN, MAC, Vendor Country and etc)
RNE-L01
RNE-L02
RNE-L03
RNE-L21
RNE-L23 *Huawei G10/G10 Plus* (FRP, Huawei ID, Network Unlock, Read bootloader code,  repair IMEI, SN, MAC, Vendor Country and etc)
RNE-AL00 *Huawei Honor 9i* (FRP, Huawei ID, Network Unlock, Read bootloader code, repair IMEI, SN, MAC, Vendor Country and etc)
RNE-L22  *DC Phoenix v43*
Huawei Diego (Dig-) flashing support added. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mouheln

شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## turk

شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## kamel50sk

C'est très bien

----------


## hamza_iraki

انجاز رائع بصراحة تستحقون كل التنويه

----------

